# Images de villes d'un peu partout



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

Berlin








La Valette








Sienne








Moscou








Vienne








Tanger








Rabat


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

quelle diversité non ?


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Les gens aussi sont différents*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

... faut voyager,
ça ouvre l'esprit 
sur la richesse du monde


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Photos gentil :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Vive la diversité et la couleur*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*C'est aussi la ville*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*C'est aussi la ville*


----------



## pierretoulouse (Sep 9, 2007)

This is an international section, please write in English.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Pourquoi tu ne postes pas des photos pourries de Lyon et les autres villes de France, laisse Tanger tranquille! T'es lourd!


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*I love Tangier*

There are pictures from everywhere and not especially from Tangier! What's the problem with it?
All the cities in the world have wonderfull aspects and other that are just ugly...
And I actually love Tangier!!


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

U post only ugly pictures of Tangier, the old Medina is only 2% of the city! When we want to show someone something that we like we try to make it beautiful not ugly like you do!


----------



## Muttie (Aug 16, 2007)

Please, let him post the pictures CasaMor.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Bah j'y peux rien qu'il poste ce qu'il veut mais en tout cas on dirait bien qu'il deteste Tanger!


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Berlin*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Sienne*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mombasa (Kenya)*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bernard Moutin said:


>


Nice pic


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Roumanie*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Ho Chi Minh City*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*LYON la nuit*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Bernard, I am assuming you are the photographer here, and the link is to your own blog. All self taken photo threads go in Urban Showcase now. I will move this to that section, and if this is not the case please clearly tell us, and send me a pm so that I can move this thread back to Cityscapes. Thank you


Bernard, je suppose que vous êtes le photographe de ces images, ainsi déplacerez ce fil à l'Urban Showcase. Si vous n'êtes pas le photographe, clairement dites-svp nous et envoyez-moi un message de sorte que je puisse déplacer ce fil de nouveau à cette section. Merci


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tanger : la grande prière du vendredi*










la mosquée déborde à l'extérieur


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La dame aux chats dans le cimetière de Tetouan*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*la medina de Tetouan*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*les paysannes du RIF à Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le petit socco à Tanger*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wonderful, exotic pictures! Keep it up!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Interesting pictures. Thank you.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Patisserie marocaine*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Marchand d'épices à Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Fruits et légumes à Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Théatre de la rue dans la medina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Poissons*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Strasbourg Parlement européen*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Strasbourg Cathédrale*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Marrakesch*


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

What an ecletic mix of pictures! Excellent work!


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Mac Donald à Louxor*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Rabat*










ça n'est pas les colonnes de BUREN à Paris


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Strasbourg la Gare*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La tombée de la nuit sur la Medina de Tanger*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Venise à la nuit tombante*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome updates @Bernard... please post more


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Fes (Maroc)*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*la medina de Fes*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lyon - le renouvellement du port Rambault*























































C'est sur l'ancien site du Port Rambault que se trouve la Sucrière le lieu des Biennales d'Art Contemporain : voir mon blog pour l'exposition 
http://mes-dessins-perso.over-blog.fr/


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*CHEFCHAOUEN (Maroc)*




























(voir mon blog il y a pas mal de photos)

http://mes-dessins-perso.over-blog.fr/


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le Corbusier : le couvent de la Tourette en rénovation*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*St Etienne - Cité du Design*


----------



## Huti (Nov 13, 2008)

Bernard, ces photos sont magnifiques. Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

Merci HUTI,
mais c'est que le monde est beau.


----------



## edubejar (Mar 16, 2003)

It looks like a bomb left a huge hole in this building. I can't wait to see what it would like like finished!

On dirait une bombe qui a percé un trou énorme. J'ai hate de voir ce projet achevé.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

L'immeuble avance mais il n'est pas terminé.
D'autres photos sur mon blog :

http://mes-dessins-perso.over-blog.fr/


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Pas de photos de Chine ?


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

Je suis allé qu'une fois en Chine, 
et c'était avant les photos numériques


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Valencia et Calatrava*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Centre Pompidou à Paris squaté ?*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Centre Pompidou à Paris (suite)*


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Las fotos son buenisimas.

Por cierto, porque no quieres escribir en ingles para que la gente internacional te entiende mejor?


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Paris metro*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Paris, les quais de la Seine*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Tres belle photos du Paris et Medina de Rabat :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le café HAFA de Tanger et son thé à la menthe*



















(au café HAFA on boit un thé à la menthe ou une soupe, et on regarde la mer et l'Espagne en face)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

La vue de ce cafe Hafa est tres belle kay:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Strasbourg*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tanger : les guinguettes du Port de pêche*










on y mange crevettes, calamars, soles et rougets .... avec les doigts et à même la nappe en papier,
mais c'est là que j'ai mangé les meilleurs calamars du monde.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Strasbourg photo: c'est magnifique :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Strasbourg Petite France*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Strasbourg Cathédrale*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Strasbourg Gare*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Strasbourg photos (la petite france): tres belle :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*L'immeuble gruyère de la Confluence à Lyon*




























L'immeuble avance tout doucement, ça doit être compliqué d'ajuster la résine orange ???


----------



## tchelllo (Dec 27, 2007)

Je ne parle pas français, donc je vais utiliser le traducteur :lol:

J'ai aimé toutes les photos! Merci de les partager avec nous !


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

Merci, le traducteur marche très très bien, c'est parfait comme traduction.


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Loved the pics of France and Morocco .


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Strasbourg - Musée d'Art Moderne*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Maisons Majorelle*









Jacques Majorelle / Marakesch









Louis Majorelle / Nancy


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lyon - le Port Rambaud vu de l'autre côté de la Saone*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lyon Confluence, le nouveau quartier de la Darse*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Le nouveau quartier du Lyon est tres belle, magnifique


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

As christos said, le Nouveau Quartier in Lyon does boast some very nice looking buildings, modern style at its best!  Great photos.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Tanger*










Les couleurs de la medina de Tanger sont souvent incroyables


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome photo of Tanger, tres belle!


----------



## Chainedwolf (Feb 27, 2010)

Votres photos me plait beaucoup.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

Je publie beaucoup de photos de Tanger sur mon blog personnel


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

Je publie beaucoup de photos de Tanger sur mon blog personnel,
comme celle ci :


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Médina de Tetouan*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Madrid - la reine sofia - jean nouvel*
































































avec un coucher de soleil rendant une lumière étrange


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Madrid*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Aéroport CDG (Charles de Gaulle / Paris)*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Budapest*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

(Paris Canal St Martin)


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Strasbourg*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Paris la Villette la nuit*


----------



## Aztecgoddess (Jun 16, 2010)

Amazing collection of images, wow what a great thread


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*St Claude dans le Jura (France)*










St Claude est le pays de la pipe

Quelques images sur mon blog personnel :
http://mes-dessins-perso.over-blog.fr/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Magnifique! Tres belle photos, Bernard...


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le Sacré Coeur à Paris*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Showroom Citroen aux Champs Elysées à Paris*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Evian*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Limoges*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*le Centre Pompidou à Paris*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Evian et Limoges: magnifique et tres belle photos :cheers: merci...


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lyon, quais de Saône*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Madrid, la Reine Sofia revisitée par Jean Nouvel*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Madrid insolite*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Gibraltar : la salle de spectacle de la grotte St Michel*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Madrid*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Madrid*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice pics....thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

Merci il faut aussi aller voir mes images de TANGER

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=986973&highlight=moutin

ou mon blog 

http://mes-dessins-perso.over-blog.fr/


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La Défense vue de Neuilly*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Madrid Caixa Forum*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Madrid Caixa Forum / Escalier*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Bernard Moutin said:


>


Merci pour ces photos à partir Paris et Madrid; est très belle :cheers:


----------



## tikiturf (May 20, 2011)

You know, here it's the international forum and you must speak english...nice photos by the way.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice updates....:cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Lyon, hopital MERMOZ, Maison de la consultation*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*St DENIS Centre Ville*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Village du Sud marocain*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Installation électrique*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Fondation Vuiton à Paris (Frank GEHRY)*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Musée du quai Branly la nuit (Jean Nouvel + Gilles Clément)*










C'est un peu la même ambiance que le Musée de la Reine SOFIA à Madrid : cliquez sur le lien ci-dessous.
http://mes-dessins-perso.over-blog....ia-un-soir-a-la-lumiere-etrange-62017335.html


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*l'Arche de la Défense à Paris vue sous un autre angle*










Voir la publication sur mon blog


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

_


Bernard Moutin said:











Click to expand...

C'est quoi comme endroit?_


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

C'est la vallée heureuse (ait Bougmez) dans l'atlas marocain.
D'autres photos sur mon blog :
http://mes-dessins-perso.over-blog.fr/article-la-vallee-heureuse-ait-bougmez-106818964.html


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Toiles tendues (Arche de la défense et marché au Maroc)*


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Ça t'arrive d'aller à des endroits propres au Maroc? 

A travers tes photos, on dirait que le Maroc n'est que campagnes et médinas pourries. :cripes:

Tu compares une photo d'une médina avec une photo de la Défense à Paris. N'importe quoi!


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

CasaMor said:


> Ça t'arrive d'aller à des endroits propres au Maroc?
> 
> A travers tes photos, on dirait que le Maroc n'est que campagnes et médinas pourries. :cripes:
> 
> Tu compares une photo d'une médina avec une photo de la Défense à Paris. N'importe quoi!


Je comprends ton interrogation. C'est vrai qu'au niveau de la propreté le Maroc est souvent dans l'état où était la France il y a 20 ou 30 ans, quand tout le monde jettait ses déchets n'importe où et que les commerçants distribuaient des sacs en plastique qu'on retrouvait sur les plages. J'espère et je crois que le Maroc est capable de progresser plus vite que la France si les marocains prennent conscience de la beauté de leur pays et que chacun est responsable dans son comportement de la qualité de l'environnement.

Pour ce qui est de la campagne et des médinas du Maroc, je ne les trouve pas pourries. C'est ce qui m'attire au Maroc, comme la plupart des europééens, et non pas les nouveaux buildings impersonnels de Casablanca ou Tanger, qui semblent reproduire les mêmes erreurs que la France, avec une qualité de construction encore plus médiocre.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Bon c'est ton thread, tu fais ce que tu veux mais j'ai pas pu m’empêcher d'intervenir.

Tu postes des photos de buildings modernes à Paris et Lyon mais on dirait que pour toi au Maroc y a que des villages et des médinas sales. L'image que tu donnes du Maroc sur ce thread est très dégradante et fausse.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*l'Arche de la Défense à Paris vue sous un autre angle*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Institut de la Mode à Paris (Jacob - Mac Farlane)*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le Musée d'Art Contemporain Gehry - Arnault à Paris*



















Images du chantier - ouverture prévue en 2013.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La nouvelle galerie des Arts de l'Islam au Louvre (Ricciotti)*



















Galerie inaugurée par François Hollande le 18 septembre 2012


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La Sagrada Familia de Gaudi à Barcelone (extérieur)*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La Sagrada Familia de Gaudi à Barcelone (intérieur)*


----------



## UnHavrais (Sep 19, 2010)

CasaMor said:


> Bon c'est ton thread, tu fais ce que tu veux mais j'ai pas pu m’empêcher d'intervenir.
> 
> Tu postes des photos de buildings modernes à Paris et Lyon mais on dirait que pour toi au Maroc y a que des villages et des médinas sales. L'image que tu donnes du Maroc sur ce thread est très dégradante et fausse.


Je ne suis pas d'accord avec toi ! Le Maroc moderne, propre... On le connait tous généralement (on est sur un forum d'archi et d'urbanisme, donc on est censé s'y intéresser  ) alors que le Maroc populaire, hors des sentiers battus, on en le connait quasiment pas ! Et moi j'adore personnellement ! 

Pour la comparaison entre la Grande Arche et la Médina, c'est un parallèle intéressant je trouve ! D'un côté de grands buildings à plusieurs millions d'euros, et de l'autre, une médina populaire qui elle aussi représente un secteur économique peut être pas clinquant, mais tout aussi important pour les gens qui y travaillent !


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

Moi aussi j'aime le Maroc quand il n'essaye pas de copier la France ou les autres pays occidentaux


----------



## agus_southMVD (Feb 12, 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour tous les photos! J'aime la sophistication et la sobriété de l'Arche de la Défense, et la folie architecturale de la Sagrada Familia :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*La verrière centrale des Galeries Lafayettes à Paris pour Noël*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Magnifique, très belle :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*New York - Times Square*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Immeuble de New York et escaliers de secours extérieurs*


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fascinating collection! Impressive.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Immeubles de New York*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*New York - Immeuble de Franck Gehry*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*New York - Immeuble sur la High Line*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*New York - diversité ou héterogeneité*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*New York - Buildings*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*New York - Calatrava*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Impressionnant, magnifique, très belle photos :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*New York - Immeuble sur la High Line*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*New York - Immeubles miroirs*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*New York - le nouveau Word Trade Center*










One WTC (541 m avec l'antenne) le plus haut gratte ciel de New York.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Très belles photos de New York! :cheers:


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Gehry revisité par Buren à la Fondation Vuitton à Paris*


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow! quite interesting....and artistic.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! another impressive Gehry in Paris and beautiful decors at Galeries Lafayette ( I can't recall 
how beautiful this is when I had the once-in-a-lifetime chance to visit it.
All your NYC photos are great and is that Calatrava lately built?


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! another impressive Gehry in Paris and beautiful decors at Galeries Lafayette ( I can't recall
> how beautiful this is when I had the once-in-a-lifetime chance to visit it.
> All your NYC photos are great and is that Calatrava lately built?


Thank you. I think Calatrava building must be a subway station, and it was not yet in service in June.


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Bhaktapur au Népal*


----------



## Bernard Moutin (Sep 24, 2008)

*Le chateau de Rivoli à côté de Turin*


----------

